# India Grows Dark and Evil



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

The government of India has banned over 11,000 aid organizations from operating in their country.
They see their caste system of keeping the poor being threatened by Christian charity to get the poor educated.

Tearfund forced to end Indian child sponsorship


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The government of India has banned over 11,000 aid organizations from operating in their country.
> They see their caste system of keeping the poor being threatened by Christian charity to get the poor educated.
> 
> Tearfund forced to end Indian child sponsorship


There comes a time for Christians to re-evaluate themselves too. A time and a season for all things.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

India outlaws PROSELYTIZING.     If the organizations would STOP 
SHOVING Christianity down the throats of children with lunch----I
have no doubt that they would not be expelled


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > The government of India has banned over 11,000 aid organizations from operating in their country.
> ...


Denying millions of children a chance to get out of extreme poverty is pure evil.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> India outlaws PROSELYTIZING.     If the organizations would STOP
> SHOVING Christianity down the throats of children with lunch----I
> have no doubt that they would not be expelled


You have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



exploiting poverty for the sake of proselytizing is not nice


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > India outlaws PROSELYTIZING.     If the organizations would STOP
> ...



yeah-----I do.     I have had lots of friends from india-----some attended
Christian schools----policies on pushing religion  DID vary. -----some did
push----not all.    The BNP does PUSH the issue


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


There is a word that covers them being expelled from India. If they were standing where they belong they would be at peace even with the enemies of God. So something is amiss. It should be obvious to them that it is time for all of these organizations to reevaluate themselves.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


What is amiss is Hindus hate the idea of their caste system dissolved by children being educated and told they can be anything they want in life.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I have kids in India, shitforbrains.  Your lame excuse for India suddenly kicking out 11,000 organizations because they want to suppress free speech has to be the lamest ever for even you.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No again the church will need to "examine themselves" and apparently they are not willing to do that yet.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Oh     now I know that you have had no  Hindu Indian friends in your life-----
   I have------of many different  castes.    Your allegation that the GOVERNMENT of India  supports caste oppression is WAYYY  over
the top         MODI is a BNP  person (I think-------don't quote me)  and he
don't.      The only  CASTE issues into which I have run have been ------"grandma is all bent out of shape......(a marriage issue)"     I have run 
into the   "CONVERSION ISSUE"   induced by the Christian schools.  
Hindu community people do not like having their kids snatched away by
foreign religions.  --------things can get violent.....sometimes


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Just because a Christian organization works there does not mean 11,000 organizations are violating some law.
Why do you feel the need to defend the Indian government?  Where in their statement does it say these 11,000 organizations are violating a law?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


People are murdered because they dared tried to advance themselves and the government does nothing.
You lie for evil.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


It is their government and their people. We need to remember that. If the *people/citizens* there are not happy with their government it will be up to them to change it. That is not a defense of anything that merely is the way it is.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

You guys need to stop interfering with Hindu religious freedoms


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


You are an idiot to think the poor get to vote in India without fear of being murdered.

India even openly exercises a system of slavery to keep people oppressed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> You guys need to stop interfering with Hindu religious freedoms


Yeah, slavery should not be interfered with according to the American left.  Big shock.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



where in India?        who are the  "slaves"?        There are very provincial places
in india ------in which all kinds of aberrant things take place----same is true in
the USA-----it is NOT  national government policy.    You are very confused by
sensationalism


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to stop interfering with Hindu religious freedoms
> ...


^ war on religion


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Like I said, you don't know what the hell you are talking about.

India Has the Most People Living in Modern Slavery


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


^ war on religion


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Yeah, no shock you defend slavery and murdering the poor if they try to make something of themselves.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

Estimate number living in Modern Slavery in India.
18,354,700                               

India - Global Slavery Index 2016


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


^ religion hating liberal


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Says the freak who hates any religion trying to get people out of slavery.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

More than 160 million people in India are considered "Untouchable"—people tainted by their birth into a caste system that deems them impure, less than human.

Human rights abuses against these people, known as Dalits, are legion. A random sampling of headlines in mainstream Indian newspapers tells their story: "Dalit boy beaten to death for plucking flowers"; "Dalit tortured by cops for three days"; "Dalit 'witch' paraded naked in Bihar"; "Dalit killed in lock-up at Kurnool"; "7 Dalits burnt alive in caste clash"; "5 Dalits lynched in Haryana"; "Dalit woman gang-raped, paraded naked"; "Police egged on mob to lynch Dalits".

"Dalits are not allowed to drink from the same wells, attend the same temples, wear shoes in the presence of an upper caste, or drink from the same cups in tea stalls," said Smita Narula, a senior researcher with Human Rights Watch, and author of _Broken People: Caste Violence Against India's "Untouchables."_ Human Rights Watch is a worldwide activist organization based in New York.

India's Untouchables are relegated to the lowest jobs, and live in constant fear of being publicly humiliated, paraded naked, beaten, and raped with impunity by upper-caste Hindus seeking to keep them in their place. Merely walking through an upper-caste neighborhood is a life-threatening offense.

Nearly 90 percent of all the poor Indians and 95 percent of all the illiterate Indians are Dalits, according to figures presented at the International Dalit Conference that took place May 16 to 18 in Vancouver, Canada.

*Crime Against Dalits*

Statistics compiled by India's National Crime Records Bureau indicate that in the year 2000, the last year for which figures are available, 25,455 crimes were committed against Dalits. Every hour two Dalits are assaulted; every day three Dalit women are raped, two Dalits are murdered, and two Dalit homes are torched.

No one believes these numbers are anywhere close to the reality of crimes committed against Dalits. Because the police, village councils, and government officials often support the caste system, which is based on the religious teachings of Hinduism, many crimes go unreported due to fear of reprisal, intimidation by police, inability to pay bribes demanded by police, or simply the knowledge that the police will do nothing.

"There have been large-scale abuses by the police, acting in collusion with upper castes, including raids, beatings in custody, failure to charge offenders or investigate reported crimes," said Narula.

That same year, 68,160 complaints were filed against the police for activities ranging from murder, torture, and collusion in acts of atrocity, to refusal to file a complaint. Sixty two percent of the cases were dismissed as unsubstantiated; 26 police officers were convicted in court.

Despite the fact that untouchability was officially banned when India adopted its constitution in 1950, discrimination against Dalits remained so pervasive that in 1989 the government passed legislation known as The Prevention of Atrocities Act. The act specifically made it illegal to parade people naked through the streets, force them to eat feces, take away their land, foul their water, interfere with their right to vote, and burn down their homes.

Since then, the violence has escalated, largely as a result of the emergence of a grassroots human rights movement among Dalits to demand their rights and resist the dictates of untouchability, said Narula.

India's "Untouchables" Face Violence, Discrimination


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


People end slavery.  Not religions.

Now here you are trying to stop a social injustice, and you scoff when somebody accuses you of infringing on people's religious liberties?  How ironic.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Even for a troll you come across as an uninformed moron.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You social conservatives think religious freedom is absolute and religious discrimination should be welcomed.  And now you're going to act pissed that a country is discriminating against foreign religions infringing on their religious freedoms?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




India has a huge population-------and out in the sticks COMMUNITY
"government"    and weird concepts of  FAMILY debt.     People "work
off"   debts.     It is cultural


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Defending slavery, how Democrat of you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Another Democrat defending slavery and keeping the poor under the boot of the rich, how shocking. Said no one ever.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Religious laws are stupid.  I'm glad you've joined the side of reason.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Dumbass loves strawmen. Busted defending slavery and keeping the poor oppressed and now he has to make up false arguments.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I was defending religious freedom you godless liberal


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to stop interfering with Hindu religious freedoms
> ...



It is their damn country and I for one do not care what they do over there as long as they do not do it here!

I know globalist like yourself believe India should adopt American values and Christianity but alas it is their damn filthy country, so why care so much!?!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


These false religion globalists need to stay out of India's business!  They're trying to subvert India's culture!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Of course the left support slavery, you have always supported it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I know you are yanking the OP'er chain but for me I really do not care if India allows anyone in.

As for the OP'er comment about slavery, well until the OP'er start showing concern about the sex slave trade here in the states, well they have no business worrying about what goes on in India.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Get away globalist!  India for India!!!  Go Indian Trump!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Of course you love America supporting slavery and the oppression of the poor, you are a lefty loony. 
Hopefully Trump will cutoff all trade with India.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Oh I think India's making a terrible mistake.  But this is a good teaching moment.  Weatherman is finally on the other side disagreeing with extreme nationalism and religion being endorsed by law.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Wow and you consider yourself sane.

Next time you are eating Chinese food from your favorite restaurant or Mexican food ask yourself if the owners of that establishment are paying their employees the Federal or even the State require minimum wage, and if they are not, well you do enjoy slavery don't you!?!

Also where is your concern for the women sold into sex slavery daily and are being abused here in the states!?!

Now of course you will proclaim I am leftist because I disagree with you on your wish to tell India what to do but alas I do not care about India.

Oh and the next time you fill up your junker remember Iran, Saudi Arabia and the terrorists and wife beaters thank you for your donation!

So it seem you're a terrorist loving wife beating slavery loving globalist and you would make Ivanka so sad!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Weatherman nationalism stop at whites and Christians. Also Weatherman is as Christian as Lucifer!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


There would be atheist organizations helping too, but they like slavery and oppressing the poor.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Says the freak who says he has no issues with slavery.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


There are lots of organizations helping in India that are helping because they like helping, and not just to win favor from a magical being.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 16, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Anything else in your support of slavery?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yep, and you support terrorist, slavery and wife beaters when you fill your junker with gas, order Chinese food or get that happy ending massage from that sex slave you don't mind abusing...

Globalist Christians believe that they will force their will onto everyone and if someone disagree with their wish to enslave humanity to their will, well then they will cry like the globalist slave lover that they are!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 16, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I oppose slavery you terrorist


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 16, 2017)

It seem the OP'er does not understand that India has it right to let people come and go as they please just like America.

It seem the OP'er believe India should do as the OP'er want and if not then he want to boycott India, how Mexican of the OP'er!


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 16, 2017)

Sanskrit^

Just a lil' note on what young people are having tattooed on them in India these days. I came across a lot of these while doing some language searches for the New Testament.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



weather----your sunday school teacher LIED--the imposition of Christianity
--by "HELPFUL MISSIONIZING"   has never benefitted any society.    In fact HISTORICALLY  it has killed hundreds of millions.     One of the most malignant mass murderers of  history is  "saint" Constantine.    Hinduism
is NOT THE PROBLEM in India.     Christianity will not save India. ---for the
record----muslims make the same claims over there for ISLAM  that you make
for Christianity.      Genghis Khan was about as HELPFUL  to  the planet's
human population as was  "saint"  Constantine.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Do not call her that.  You call yourself a Christian and you call a woman on this board ___for brains?Christians don't communicate to others the way you have in this post to her. If you had an ounce of decency you'd apologize.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 17, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I would have flogged her like Jesus did, but the reach was too far.
Evil should be mocked and ridiculed. It is pansy assed Christians singing they want to just get along with everyone is why there is so much evil today.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 17, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Fantasyland strawman.
India is kicking them out because they see too many poor people thinking they can get a good job instead of being slaves.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jesus would not have flogged her.  You're out of line. The Holy Bible is very clear that anyone who cannot control their own tongue - their religion is worthless.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 17, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


Hate what is evil...........

Pansy ass Christians who tolerate evil make Jesus cry.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



India is very SHORT of jobs------as I was told by real Indians..     I have been told that things are looking up lately.     Christianity is going to VITALIZE the
economy even more than it is getting vitalized now?    It seems to be MOVING up at an astonishing rate right now


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I read the NT and do not remember Jesus flogging ANYONE-----except the
money changers------which makes sense since the Pharisees despised
the money changers who were SHILLS for the Romans according to them. 
I do not have the patience to check out WHO told the story of that event.  
The issue of hatred of the money changers shows up in many Pharisee
writings along with negatives on the Sadducees which does support the
story as an historical event


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 17, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



   I have never encountered a hindu who "HATED THE IDEA OF HIS KIDS 
BEING EDUCATED"-----regardless of caste.   I have met some who resented
the   PROSELYTIZING------but the kids went to the schools anyway.  -----
Indian parents are  FANATICAL about getting their kids educated however
POSSIBLE


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 18, 2017)

India also denied access to a Greenpeace activist along with an Islamic agency.

"were working against the interests of the nation at the behest of foreign powers"

Govt bans foreign funding for 69 NGOs, 30 of them work for minorities - Times of India


Wiki list of banned organizations in India List of organisations banned by the Government of India - Wikipedia


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 18, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The Holy Bible says we are to love our enemies and bless those who curse us.  I see a woman who despises hypocrisy and who would love Jesus Christ if she met him.   I don't see what you see because God has opened my eyes.  You need to be born again.  We cannot take the speck out of someone else's eye when there is a timber in our own eye.  Humble yourself, call on Jesus and He will help you.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 18, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



you BEGOT  children in India?------SHEEEEEESH.     They tell you that they are denied free speech in India----by the Indian government?    How many of them are in jail for talking?-------or for converting to Christianity?.   Some of my friends from India were Christians-----right there in India-----with hindu background----ie converts. -----sorta.    THEY clung to hindu customs,  
right here in the USA.


----------

